# How do you feel about winter?



## Lisa (Sep 5, 2006)

I hate winter!  It sucks!  And unfortunately, it is coming again. 

How about you?


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 5, 2006)

I love it just do not get much here in Texas, so we alway head to it during the holidays.
Terry


----------



## BrandiJo (Sep 5, 2006)

now is icky and cold nad bad all the way around....and my guy wants me to move to alaska!​


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 5, 2006)

I like and love snow.  I just don't like getting cold.  If I am dressed warmly enough, then yeah! Let it snow! Let it snow!

- Ceicei


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 5, 2006)

I love the wintertime.  I love playing in the snow.    I just hate driving in it.


----------



## Sam (Sep 5, 2006)

Winter winter winter winter winter winter!!!!!!!!!

More people come to sparring class in the winter.

And it doesnt feel as disgusting to get really really really really sweaty because you can go out the back door for a second in sparring to cool off.


----------



## JasonASmith (Sep 5, 2006)

I am a perpetual furnace(i.e. I am always hot), so cold weather for me!
Often times I wear shorts all year round...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 5, 2006)

Fall is the BEST... But winter, Snow, Cold, works for me. Right up until about the end of February and then I have had enough.


----------



## crushing (Sep 5, 2006)

I like the snow alright, but don't care for the cold.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 5, 2006)

I HATE WINTER!!!! ​
There, any confusion as to how I feel about it?? 

I love summer, I love fall, I HATE winter, and I only tolerate spring because summer comes next. Spring is still cold, mushy, muddy, no leaves on the trees until everything blooms in about a 2 week period before summer. No thanks.


----------



## John Brewer (Sep 5, 2006)

Snow?


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 5, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> I HATE WINTER!!!! ​
> 
> There, any confusion as to how I feel about it??
> 
> I love summer, I love fall, I HATE winter, and I only tolerate spring because summer comes next. Spring is still cold, mushy, muddy, no leaves on the trees until everything blooms in about a 2 week period before summer. No thanks.


 

Jade I have never known you to be so relactant about answering a thread PLEASE tell us how you feel really
Terry


----------



## bydand (Sep 5, 2006)

I had to pick the winter SUCKS option because there was no option that voiced the deeply ingrained hatred for winter I really feel, so sucks is close enough I guess.  I think snow should come around 11:50 P.M. Christmas eve, then be gone again by 5:00 P.M. Christmas Day.  That way there is snow for Christmas, but be gone before the "_beauty, and purity_" of it wears off.  I suppose if I lived in a climate where it wasn't on the ground 6 months of the year, and cold as the stones on a brass monkey the majority of the time, my view of winter wouldn't be so jaded.  -50F even for a couple of days is still too long, -30F for weeks on end is WAYYYYYYYY too long.  My .02  :vu:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 5, 2006)

Me?  I love winter: from the snowy risky driving to the gentle falls in the early evening to the crisp clear nights where the moon glistens off of the snow.

Plus, I LOVE to sled ride...still


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 5, 2006)

I love winter and all that it entails.  I would miss seeing the change of any season.  Winter is a time to enjoy being outdoors and do different things like sledding, skiing, snow angles, snow ball fights and driving on scary roads! (that last one is a joke : ) )

However I love seeing the first snow and then seeing the snow disappear when spring comes around.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 5, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> I HATE WINTER!!!! ​
> 
> There, any confusion as to how I feel about it??
> 
> I love summer, I love fall, I HATE winter, and I only tolerate spring because summer comes next. Spring is still cold, mushy, muddy, no leaves on the trees until everything blooms in about a 2 week period before summer. No thanks.


 
Soooooo I take it you like winter then?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Lisa said:


> I hate winter!  It sucks!  And unfortunately, it is coming again.
> 
> How about you?


Must've had their first snow.

The surprising thing is that winter and snow is all Lisa's fault.

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 5, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> I HATE WINTER!!!! ​
> 
> There, any confusion as to how I feel about it??
> 
> I love summer, I love fall, I HATE winter, and I only tolerate spring because summer comes next. Spring is still cold, mushy, muddy, no leaves on the trees until everything blooms in about a 2 week period before summer. No thanks.


 
How can you hate winter?


----------



## Kacey (Sep 5, 2006)

I like winter... winter in Denver is so different from winter in Milwaukee when I was a kid - the whole idea that snow melts so quickly here still fascinates me, after growing in Milwaukee, where it stayed on the ground from Halloween to Easter.  Also, I get hot easily, and I can always put on more clothes... there comes a point where there's nothing left to take off!


----------



## donna (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive never seen snow. We have just come through our dryest hottest winter since records were kept. Our winter rainfall was 2.0 ml and our average daytime temperature was around 25C (I think that is around 77F).
We are dreading our summer.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 5, 2006)

donna said:


> Ive never seen snow. We have just come through our dryest hottest winter since records were kept. Our winter rainfall was 2.0 ml and our average daytime temperature was around 25C (I think that is around 77F).
> We are dreading our summer.


 
I hope that someday you get to experience snow!  It is alot of fun if you have the right mindset.  I look at winter as a chance to enjoy the outdoors in a different manner and to play and do differant things.


----------



## matt.m (Sep 5, 2006)

I am not a big fan of the chilling temperatures with my bad joints.  Not a big fan at all.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 5, 2006)

*Winter*

*Pros:*
- No Mosquitos or other bitey insects
- Superbowl

*Cons:*
- Car doesn't want to start
- Can't go outside without 68 lbs. of coats, touques, mitts, boots, etc.
- No golfing
- Everyone on the road is trying to kill me
- Regular falling on *** due to ice
- Snotsicles
- Peeing outside is really uncomfortable and potentially dangerous
- No outdoor marital relations
- Travel time increases by 300%. (time spent travelling is time wasted)
- All vegetation goes dormant.  I find this to be very depressing.  I love vegetation.
- 8 hours of sunlight.  I find this to be very depressing.  I love sunlight.
- Due to a lack of sunlight and heat, my tan disappears, and I take on a pale, sickly skin tone.
- BBQing becomes less enjoyable, therefore happening far less frequently.
- Heating bills skyrocket.
- No golfing
- Proliferation of colds, thus increasing the likelihood of rather large and unmanageable snotsicles.
- Due to above, Kleenex budget increases.
- Rising Kleenex budget pressures encroach on liquor budget.
- Christmas.  I really don't care for Christmas.
- The only places to be other than home are filled with other people who need to get out of the house, stamping around all grumpy.  I hate crowds, especially stir-crazy, grumpy crowds.  Due to this, I avoid malls, thus increasing the concentration of stir-crazy, grumpy crowds I encounter when doing Christmas shopping at the last minute, due to my previous avoidance of the mall.  I hate Christmas.
- No golfing
- Everything mechanical fails in the winter.  Ever try to fix your car in the winter?  **** man, I hate winter.
- I have to shovel the walk regularly, or else the mail carrier leaves bitchy notes in my mailbox.  Without fail, this causes more snotsicles.
- Stress of winter living, added to stir-craziness of remaining indoors too much causes me to want to drink whiskey.  Whiskey budget is tight, due to Kleenex usage, causing angst, guilt, and increased desire to drink whiskey.
- Late sunrise creates a tendency to sleep in.  This in turn reduces income potential, further pressuring the Kleenex and whiskey budget.
- No golfing
- Large snowdrifts increase fear of dropping keys to extreme phobia status.  This fear is further exascerbated by the numbness and lack of dexterity in hands, due to extreme cold.  
- Knee high arctic boots must be worn to protect toes from frostbite.  Knee high arctic boots + business attire = very unhip combination.  Self esteem declines.
- Unhealthy amounts of time spent on XBox due to lack of enthusiasm regarding outdoor activities.  Bill Gates steals my power, damaging the balance of power in the force.

That about wraps up my feelings regarding winter.  Honestly, I don't care for it much.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 5, 2006)

Flatlander said:


> - Can't go outside without 68 lbs. of coats, touques, mitts, boots, etc.


 
lol!!! You said _'touque'_!  That's just one of the greatest words ever!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 5, 2006)

Snotsicles! :lfao:

Especially where we live.  They are formed in under 2 seconds once the 40 mph -50 wind hits you on your first step outside the door!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 5, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I hope that someday you get to experience snow!  It is alot of fun if you have the right mindset.  I look at winter as a chance to enjoy the outdoors in a different manner and to play and do differant things.



You have never experienced snow?

I all of a sudden have a new found hatred for you


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 5, 2006)

Lisa said:


> You have never experienced snow?
> 
> I all of a sudden have a new found hatred for you


 
It wasn't me it was Donna!  We get alot of snow here in Michigan!
Besides, people who have not experienced snow need to experience it because it is one of the best seasons of the year.


----------



## bydand (Sep 5, 2006)

Lisa, I think Brian was refering to the post above him from Australia.  Alma, MI gets some snow, just not as much bitter, biting cold as you or I will get this winter.  Actually, I'll bet everyone in the entire State of Michigan except the snowmobilers are hoping for a repeat of last winter.  I was in Ludington, MI last winter and we didn't get diddly for snow.  NEVER more than 12 or 15 inches on the ground.  LOVED IT!!!!!!!!!!!

Moved back to Maine March 24th and had 24 inches still in the yard, HATED IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 5, 2006)

Flatlander said:


> *Winter*
> 
> *Pros:*
> - No Mosquitos or other bitey insects
> ...


 

That is alot of cons.  

Besides I always thought you could golf in the snow.  What is wrong with XBox, Gamboy's, Gamecub, etc.  Time spent improving your gaming skills could be time spent doing work.


----------



## John Brewer (Sep 5, 2006)

I grew up in Illinois, so I've seen snow. Now I prefer to stand outside in my shorts and barbeque for Christmas. Sometimes I call people in the snow just to let them know it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 5, 2006)

Crane557 said:


> I grew up in Illinois, so I've seen snow. Now I prefer to stand outside in my shorts and barbeque for Christmas. Sometimes I call people in the snow just to let them know it.


 
However, for us *snow lovers* we just kind of snicker when we get these calls and feel bad for people not around the snow.  My parents do that same thing and I really have alot of fun with them. :rofl:


----------



## Lisa (Sep 5, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It wasn't me it was Donna!  We get alot of snow here in Michigan!
> Besides, people who have not experienced snow need to experience it because it is one of the best seasons of the year.





bydand said:


> Lisa, I think Brian was refering to the post above him from Australia.  Alma, MI gets some snow, just not as much bitter, biting cold as you or I will get this winter.  Actually, I'll bet everyone in the entire State of Michigan except the snowmobilers are hoping for a repeat of last winter.  I was in Ludington, MI last winter and we didn't get diddly for snow.  NEVER more than 12 or 15 inches on the ground.  LOVED IT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Moved back to Maine March 24th and had 24 inches still in the yard, HATED IT!!!!!!!!!



oh, I get it... It wasn't Brian..

No matter, I hate him anyways cause he is blaming me for everything in the other "Last Person" thread.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 5, 2006)

bydand said:


> Lisa, I think Brian was refering to the post above him from Australia. Alma, MI gets some snow, just not as much bitter, biting cold as you or I will get this winter. Actually, I'll bet everyone in the entire State of Michigan except the snowmobilers are hoping for a repeat of last winter. I was in Ludington, MI last winter and we didn't get diddly for snow. NEVER more than 12 or 15 inches on the ground. LOVED IT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Moved back to Maine March 24th and had 24 inches still in the yard, HATED IT!!!!!!!!!



My Dad grew up in Bangor Maine, (* So I am a second Generation Maniac  *) and he says it is cold here in Michigan. 

While in High School another student transferred in from Alaska and said it was much colder here than in Alaska. 

With Wind Chills it is getting better on how the cold effect people with wind as well. What also needs to be considered is the humidty of the air and what it does to the "Chill" Factor. 

I know it is Cold south on me in Ontario Canada (* Windsor is south of Detroit and Michigan *), but we have some cold winters here as well. The really old license plates used to read, "Winter Wonderland". Given last winter  where the lower penninsula did not get much snow it was not as cold as well. 

I like Winter, I get to go visit my Parents in Florida


----------



## Drac (Sep 5, 2006)

Lisa said:


> I hate winter! It sucks! And unfortunately, it is coming again.
> 
> How about you?


 
I'm with you Lisa...Let the snow bunnies and their male counterparts stand out and direct traffic at the scene of a bad accident for 2 hrs or more and the love of snow wears off real fast...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 5, 2006)

Drac said:


> I'm with you Lisa...Let the snow bunnies and their male counterparts stand out and direct traffic at the scene of a bad accident for 2 hrs or more and the love of snow wears off real fast...


 
Hey Drac I have directed traffic in the snow and that is simply no fun!


----------



## Drac (Sep 5, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Drac I have directed traffic in the snow and that is simply no fun!


 
I'm wit you...Besides freezing your wad-she-call-it off you have to avoid being struck by some idiot rubber necker or by a speed demon who believe that because he has 4 wheel drive he has better traction and can stop faster...


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't mind the cold really, but I'm sick of shoveling and of snow all together! So I guess add me to the I hate winter list.


----------



## bydand (Sep 6, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> My Dad grew up in Bangor Maine, (* So I am a second Generation Maniac  *) and he says it is cold here in Michigan.



Ask him about the County.  We are about 3 hours north of Bangor and they have a much nicer winter than we get in the Caribou/Presque Isle area.  Same as the difference between Gaylord and Lansing would be.



Rich Parsons said:


> While in High School another student transferred in from Alaska and said it was much colder here than in Alaska.



True there are places in MI that get some of the bitter cold.  I actually grew up in Michigan; born in Ludington, graduated from the SOO, worked in Gaylord for years.  I was back in Michigan for a couple of years until March of this year and the winters all over the state were MUCH milder than they had been, and that was the opinion of everybody I know that stayed while I was in Maine for 16 years.  After living in the SOO I tell people I moved to Maine to get away from the cold and snow.



Rich Parsons said:


> With Wind Chills it is getting better on how the cold effect people with wind as well. What also needs to be considered is the humidty of the air and what it does to the "Chill" Factor.



I wasn't refering to wind chills when I mentioned the -30F for weeks or the -50F for a couple of days.  We regularly have wind chills in the -80F range.  I agree that SOME places in Michigan get a real old fashioned shot of winter (Pellston, SOO, Marquette, Escanaba) but from about the Ludington/Bay City line south, never has had real BAD winters by contrast.  That is where I was refering to when I made that comment.  I guess I should have been a bit more clear, both states are long North to South and therefore have vastly different weather from the top to the bottom of them.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 6, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> How can you hate winter?




See Flatlanders reply.


----------



## crushing (Sep 6, 2006)

bydand said:


> I wasn't refering to wind chills when I mentioned the -30F for weeks or the -50F for a couple of days. We regularly have wind chills in the -80F range. I agree that SOME places in Michigan get a real old fashioned shot of winter (Pellston, SOO, Marquette, Escanaba) but from about the Ludington/Bay City line south, never has had real BAD winters by contrast. That is where I was refering to when I made that comment. I guess I should have been a bit more clear, both states are long North to South and therefore have vastly different weather from the top to the bottom of them.


 

Lake Michigan moderates the temperature some along the West coast.  It keeps it warmer than further inland in the winter and cooler in the summer.  But the lake effect snow that can dump on us can be a doozy.

The last few years it seems the heavy bands of snow have been coming in between South Haven and the Indiana border, so snow hasn't been too bad around my area.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 6, 2006)

LOVE IT!  Love snowboarding and skiing.  Hiking and snowshoeing are fun too.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2006)

Let's see, how fitting to post this now as it's starting to get colder & darker.

I hate winter. I hate everything about winter. I hate the snow. I hate the cold weather. I hate to shovel and I hate to scrape my windows. I hate to stop between A & B just to scrape my windows so I can see again. I hate to wear 3 layers of clothes just to try and stay warm. I hate that my house is cold constantly when it's -10 or below out. I hate to start my car 20 minutes early just to get in to maybe get some heat from the heater core. 
I hate everything about winter in ohio. period.
:barf:


----------



## Lisa (Sep 6, 2006)

jfarnsworth said:


> Let's see, how fitting to post this now as it's starting to get colder & darker.
> 
> I hate winter. I hate everything about winter. I hate the snow. I hate the cold weather. I hate to shovel and I hate to scrape my windows. I hate to stop between A & B just to scrape my windows so I can see again. I hate to wear 3 layers of clothes just to try and stay warm. I hate that my house is cold constantly when it's -10 or below out. I hate to start my car 20 minutes early just to get in to maybe get some heat from the heater core.
> I hate everything about winter in ohio. period.
> :barf:



Sing it from the mountain, Jason!

WINTER SUCKS!


----------



## Drac (Sep 6, 2006)

Kacey said:


> winter in Denver is so different


 
Yes..I was there for a seminar 2 years ago..It started snowing Saturday evening and didn't stop..By Sunday night they had shut down the airport and most major roads..By Monday morning around 10am 75% had melted..It wasn't that biting cold that we get here in the N.E.


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 6, 2006)

What in the world is WINTER?


----------



## Lisa (Sep 6, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> What in the world is WINTER?



Hey BigShadow!   :2xBird2: and while you are at it...    :moon:

:uhyeah:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 6, 2006)

I did some work on a tree farm (cherry and white oak) in the mountains of Pennsylvania one winter, show shoes required, 20 below, windy and I absolutely loved it. But I got to agree with Drac I had to direct traffic in the winter a couple of times and it just is not any fun at all.

But for the most part Bigshadow has no idea what he is missing


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 6, 2006)

SQUISH, HATE!!!!:soapbox:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> What in the world is WINTER?


 
I found that not funny in the least bit.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 6, 2006)

I like snow on Christmas and thats about it! Not a big fan of Winter. Fall and Spring are my favorites.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 6, 2006)

Two words...ice fishing.  

I love winter.  I can't get enough of it.  I love sitting out on the ice on Lake Superior and fishing.  

My daughter and I caught a half dozen coho salmon on a balmy 0 february day.  I came home filleted them up, threw them on the grill, drank some of my homemade malted apple wine with my wife, and had an absolutely wonderful time.

And then there is the cross country skiing.  I can walk to a series of trails that stretches for over 100 km.  I can also bring my gun and shoot on the biathalon course.  So, you tell me, how often do you get a good workout and get to shoot!

And then there is the downhill skiing.  The elevation drop to Lake Superior is over 1000 feet in some areas, so we get some pretty decent skiing.  And the snow stays around until the end of April, so the skiing tends goes on and on and on.  

I just can't say enough good stuff about winter!!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 7, 2006)

jfarnsworth said:


> Let's see, how fitting to post this now as it's starting to get colder & darker.
> 
> I hate winter. I hate everything about winter. I hate the snow. I hate the cold weather. I hate to shovel and I hate to scrape my windows. I hate to stop between A & B just to scrape my windows so I can see again. I hate to wear 3 layers of clothes just to try and stay warm. I hate that my house is cold constantly when it's -10 or below out. I hate to start my car 20 minutes early just to get in to maybe get some heat from the heater core.
> I hate everything about winter in ohio. period.
> :barf:




Amen Brother! PREACH!!!!


----------



## samurai69 (Sep 7, 2006)

_



Winter SUCKS! I hate it and should move somewhere where I never see snow again

Click to expand...

_ 

_*Well I did...........moved to portugal, and its great, the irony is that we go back to the uk at Xmas time!*_ 



.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 7, 2006)

When I moved away from Connecticut a few years ago, and ended up in the warm confines of Alabama, I came to the conclusion that enduring two months of scorching heat was better than enduring 4+ months of freezing cold. 

I enjoy taking a skiing vacation, but when it comes to living somewhere for an extended time, no thanks.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Sep 7, 2006)

I guess I'm in the minority, but I don't mind winter at all.

Cold has never bothered me much. My friends call me a "human furnace", and tease me because I wear shorts
until it's in the low 40's outside. I'm happy with a long sleeve t-shirt and a fleece vest. As long as my chest and shoulders are warm, I'm fine......
When I was a child, I used to go outside and walk thru the snow to get firewood in my bare feet.

As for winter itself, I guess to me it has it's own beauty that I'll always appreciate. Things like the sparkle of sunlight reflecting off of fresh snow;
the smell and the crackle of a fire in the fireplace; going snowshoeing in a nearby forest; the quiet of a winter evening, and the way the moon lights everything up when there's snow on the ground; the birds (and other critters) that are so grateful for the food I leave for them in my back yard.

Having said all of that, when winter turns to spring, I'm happy about it and ready to move on to warmer, more colorful days, but I can't imagine living somewhere where life is the same.....everyday....all year.


----------



## Drac (Sep 7, 2006)

stickarts said:


> I like snow on Christmas and thats about it


 
I'm with you..


----------



## Drac (Sep 7, 2006)

Some of the funniest arrest made have been at the local ski lodge..Usually for public intox..People too drunk to walk are going to attempt to ski or board down the slopes..Go figure..


----------



## Lisa (Sep 7, 2006)

stickarts said:


> I like snow on Christmas and thats about it!



I would like to someday have the opportunity to experience Christmas without snow while lounging under a palm tree sipping on a drink with a paper umbrella in it and complaining about the heat.

Afte tht experience, I will then decide whether Christmas needs snow or not.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 7, 2006)

Lisa said:


> I would like to someday have the opportunity to experience Christmas without snow while lounging under a palm tree sipping on a drink with a paper umbrella in it and complaining about the heat.
> 
> Afte tht experience, I will then decide whether Christmas needs snow or not.



It would also be nice to not see polar bears or igloos too, right?    :uhyeah:


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 7, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> What in the world is WINTER?




I'm right there with ya' 

I love winter.. all two weeks in the 40's of it !!!!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 7, 2006)

Swordlady said:


> It would also be nice to not see polar bears or igloos too, right?    :uhyeah:




And there lies another problem...what does one do with their pet beaver, polar bear and moose when one goes on a tropical holiday?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 7, 2006)

Lisa said:


> And there lies another problem...what does one do with their pet beaver, polar bear and moose when one goes on a tropical holiday?


Drop 'em off at my place Lisa, they'll fit right in with the rest of our menagerie.


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 7, 2006)

It really shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone that's been on MT for a while that....


*I ABSOLUTELY DETEST WINTER!!!!!*


I like looking at snow, just don't like a lot of it, and I also don't like being cold.  I love spring and fall, summer is ok.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 7, 2006)

And just one moment to put this back on track

*I ABSOLUTLY DO NOT HATE WINTER!!!!*



Too many people hating winter here... I love it


----------



## crushing (Sep 7, 2006)

Did someone say Absolut Winter?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 7, 2006)

Well actually I think there was a "DETEST" or a "DO NOT HATE" between "Absolutely" and "winter" as well as an "ELY" on the end of Absolut

And I still like winter...


----------



## hongkongfooey (Sep 7, 2006)

I really don't care either way. I per Fall, over the other seasons. The good thing about Winter is the clear nights. I like looking at the night sky with my binoculars. It's too perfect (night sky), something we humans have yet to find a way to screw  up.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hate being cold. I used to hate winter all together, till I started snowboarding. I don't mind the snow itself now. I just hate being cold, and the long dark winters here in upstate NY. 

Oh yea, like someone else mentioned on here, the idiot drivers that seem to lurk in the cracks. Then they come out when it snows! GGGRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 8, 2006)

hongkongfooey said:


> I per Fall,


 
As do I, but winter is fine too.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Sep 8, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> As do I, but winter is fine too.


 

That should have read, I prefer Fall.


----------



## amylong (Sep 8, 2006)

jfarnsworth said:


> Let's see, how fitting to post this now as it's starting to get colder & darker.
> 
> I hate winter. I hate everything about winter. I hate the snow. I hate the cold weather. I hate to shovel and I hate to scrape my windows. I hate to stop between A & B just to scrape my windows so I can see again. I hate to wear 3 layers of clothes just to try and stay warm. I hate that my house is cold constantly when it's -10 or below out. I hate to start my car 20 minutes early just to get in to maybe get some heat from the heater core.
> I hate everything about winter in ohio. period.
> :barf:


 
Then perhaps you ought to move to a state where _PEOPLE_ are meant to live, not just penguins.  :shock: 

--Amy


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 8, 2006)

amylong said:


> Then perhaps you ought to move to a state where _PEOPLE_ are meant to live, not just penguins. :shock:
> 
> --Amy


 
Very good point.

I have told many people that complain about winter coming that there are places where it doesn't snow, so maybe you should go there and quit COMPALINING to me about it. :uhyeah:


----------

